# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC Unlocker - ZTE Qualcomm writer v12 and more

## gsm_bouali

*ZTE Qualcomm Writer v0.0.0.12* 
Added support for:  *ZTE MF667* 
-Unlock customized ZTE MF667 modems by rewriting firmware (like Philippines SMARTBRO etc.,)
-Improved flashing process
-Added new Firmware files in Support Area 
Download here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *DC-Unlocker - ZTE Icera Unlocker client v.1.0026* 
-Improved automatic wrong code counter reset.
-Several minor bug fixes. 
Download here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## atoxyd

مشكور أخي

----------


## techdoc

merci bien pour l'info
#huawei e367 u2

----------


## جودة ناهي

مشكور اخي  على مجهوداتك

----------


## abozahra

NEED UNLOCK ZTE

----------


## rambo

جميل جدا ... شكرا اخي علي المشاركة

----------


## jaguar20

تسلم ياغالى مجهود رائع

----------

